# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Sol Öz Türkçe Ne Zaman Kullanılmaya Başlandı

## ceydaaa

Kemalizme sövüp sayarak yerden yere vuranlar da var, ayılıp bayılarak göklere çıkaranlar da. Dil konusunda da böyle. Bu gün bu konuyu alalım diyorum. Kemalistlerin Türk dilini arıtma atılımları, Türk Dil Kurumunun kurulmasıyla somutlaşır kök salar toplumda. Yaşadıklarıma, görüp geçirdiklerime şöyle bir değineyim. Bir ben okumadım ya o yıllarda. Bu dönemi milyonlarca kişiyle ortak yaşadık.


Öğrencilik dönemimizden şöyle aklıma geldiği gibi örnekler vereyim. Siz ne diyeceksiniz bakalım.

Verid-i tahtetterkova-yı eymen: Sağ köprücükkemiği altındaki toplar damar.

Şiryan-ı subati-i eyser: Boynun sol yanındaki şah damarı

Buteyn-i eymen: Sağ karıncık

Butey-n-i eyser: Sol karıncık

Matematike bakalım;

Zaviye: Açı

Zaviye-i münferice: Geniş açı

Zaviye-i hadde: Dar açı

Zaviye-i kaime: Dik açı

Müselles: Üçgen

Zaviyeleri birbirine müsavi müselles: Eşkenar üçgen

Murabba: Dörtgen

Mustatil: Dikdörtgen

Mudalla: Çokgen

Mürtesem: İzdüşüm

Örnekler kolay bitmez. Türlü alanlardaki yeni Türkçe sözlükler, terimler yerlerine oturmuş, yerleşmiştir. İlk günlerde kimi değişiklikler uydurca diye alay konusu edilmiştir. Tutulmadığı için değiştirilenler de vardır. Ama atılım yerindedir; başarılı olmuştur.

Türk dili Ural-Altay dileri arasında yer alır. Tek heceli, eklemli bir dildir. Bütün dil tek sözcüğe son ek takılarak üretilir. Ön ek almaz. Mustafa Kemal bunu Türkçeye kazandırmaya uğraştı, olmadı. Söz gelimi ENTERNASYONAL İZMİR FUARINI ARSI ULUSAL İZMİR FUARI yaptılar, tutmadı.

Türkçenin Japoncaya benzediği söylenir. Genç dildir. Yedinci yüzyıla giden ORHUN YAZITLARI var. Daha sonra Turfanda bir mağarada duvar resimleriyle ele geçmiş Türklerin Mani dinine girmeleriyle (Zerdüştlüğün bir türü) kazanılmış MANİ metinleri. Bütün bu metinler son ekle büyüyen tek heceli bir dilin ürünleridir. Türkçede baştaki ilk harfi (C_L_M_N_R-V_Z) ile başlayan sözcükler Türkçe kökenli değildir. Akıl işi değildir ya, diyelim dil ırkçılığına kalkıldı; Türkçe çok kaybeder. Tek heceli sözlerden son eklerle gelişmekse olağanüstü bir destektir aslında.

Söz gelimi Arapça büklümlü (Eskilerde insırafi-tasrif edilebilir derdik) bir dildir. Seslisi az, sessizi çoktur. Bir sözcüğün sülasisini bulursanız o sözcükten üretilmiş sözcükleri bulmanız, anlamanız kolaylaşır. KETEBE Üç sessizle oluşmuş sözcük K-T-B Yazmak olayını anlatıyor. O üç ana ses yer-biçim değiştirerek (eğilip bükülerek) yeni sözcükler verir: Katip-Kitap-mektup-kütüp v.b.. Çoğul da benzer kuralla yapılır. Söz gelimi medrese eğitimi yarım yurum o Osmanlı tatlısı Evliya Çelebimiz iki Türkçe sözcüğü, pastırma, sucuku (PASATİRMA ve SUCAYİK diye kolayından çoğul yapıverir.

Cumhuriyet Türkiyesinde en çok tartışılan konudur dil devrimi. Osmanlıda süslemeye tutkulu yazı ustaları, diyelim Veusi, Nergisi Hame-i hammame-i mevzun terane- i marifettperdaz-ı dilkeşavaz diye bir sürü sözü dizer. Hame Kalem demiştir sonunda! Geri kalan sözcükler süslemedir.

Yalın düşünceyi, edimi- eylemi temel alan LATİNCEli klasik lise eğitimine geçilmeğe kalkışıldı. O da neyi, ne kadar getirdi, bilemeyiz. Bu olayları tartışırken akla ilk geleceklerden biri Nurullah ATAÇtır kuşkusuz. Onun özenli çevrileri Türkçeye yalnız bir yapıt kazandırmamış edebiyat dilimizi yeni bir aşamaya getirmiştir. O yıllar Bakanlıkça yayınlanan TERCÜME dergisi de iyi bir destekti.

Öğretimini Fransada yapmış Mustafa Suphi Ülkeye dönünce önce İttihat Terakkiye yaklaşır. Sonra muhalefete geçince Sinop Cezaevine sürgün edilir. Arkadaşlarıyla cezaevinden kaçıp Sovyet devriminin başladığı Rusyaya kaçar. III.Enternasyonalin kuruluşunda Leninin yanındadır. BAKÜde TKPyi örgütlediği arkadaşlarıyla çalışmak için Türkiyeye döner. Tuzağa düşürülürler. Rusyaya geri yollanma kandırmacasıyla Trabzonda motorlara bindirilip açıkta süngületilip denize atılırlar ONBEŞ yoldaş.

Elimizde Fransadan döndüğünde Emile Bougleden çevirdiği İlm-i İçtima nedir? diye bir kitabı var. Türkçede SOSYOLOJİ karşılığı bu, o günler. İslami kesimden Kürt, Mütarekede İstanbul Darülfünun Eminliği (Üniversite Rektörlüğü) de yapmış Babanzade Ahmet Naim Psikoloji için İlm-i ruh diyor. Batıda Yunanca logos sözcüğü kullanılır, bilirsiniz Sosyoloji, Psikoji, v.b. Bugün logos karşılığı bilimi kullanıyoruz. Toplumbilim, Ruhbilim v.b.

Daha önce yıllar yılı Ziya Gökalpin uydurduğu yat eki kullanıldı. İçtimaiyat, Ruhiyat, Arziyat, İlahiyat.

Açılmışken biraz da Marksist Sola değinelim.

Öncelikle söyleyeyim ki, Marksist terminolojinin emekçilerin anlayabileceği öz Türkçe sözcüklerle yazılıp yayınlanmasının baş uygulayıcısı Doktor Hikmet Kıvılcımlıdır. Daha 937de Das Kapitali forma forma Türkçeye çevirirken de, o günler yayınladığı küçük Marksist broşürlerde de bütün terimleri halkın bildiği Türkçe olarak yerli yerinde kullanmıştır. Romanımda da anlattığım gerçek bir olgu var. Ankarada cezaevinde ekonomi politik anlatıyor işçilere Genel Sekreter Reşat Fuat BARANER. Müessesat-ı fevkaniye, Müessesat-ı tahtaniye. Tütün işçisi Sait (daha sonra Harbiyede birlikte yattık) Abe Reşat diyor, dilimiz dünmez bu laflara. Yok mudur bunu bizim anlayacağımız bir ağzı? Yok, olmaz diyor Reşat. Dediği Alt Yapı-Üst Yapı. Oluyormuş demek!

Sözü uzattık. Her ay bu köşede geçmişteki bir olguya değinelim diyoruz. Bu konu çok geniş. Bir başka söyleşiye de yol açar belki. Bir ay sonra buluşmak üzere kalın sağlıcakla!

----------

